# Woodfast 408 Model Purchase ?.



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a chance to purchase this lathe from a close friend who will not be turning anymore.Together we have turned a few projects on it but it hasn't seen much use for the last tens yrs.Its well taken care of.Coming from a bench top lathe this Woodfast is a joy to turn on.Its the short bed model,20" swing,5 step pulley with variable speed,220v-would have to add 220 to my shop.Includes a One Way Talon chuck,Jumbo Jaws,JDS 3 speed air filter and some various turning tools.Price is $1000.00 for all…Pro's are the price.I think its more then fair.It has a small foot print which would work out well in my small shop-I like to turn bowls.Cons are no reverse and its age.Not sure if parts are available?...Wondering what you fellow LJ turners think about this potential purchase.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Seems kind of high to me - those were sold retail (MSRP) for around $2K when new. It's also a 16" swing, not 20", and there were two models - the 5 step manual or electronic speed control, so you need to figure out which one you have. It's not that old in the grand scheme of things, and unless you crack a cast iron bit, I don't see why you would have any problem obtaining parts from the various off the shelf suppliers. Keep in mind that you can get a brand new Nova with similar specifications (16" swing w/24" length, 1-1/4" X 8 tpi spindle, 1.5hp motor, etc…) for basically what they are asking for that used machine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Brad..I will have to double check the swing-I thought I measured 10" from lathe bed to head stock center.I'm sure there are 5 step pulleys with variable speed-I've had to adjust the rpm's when turning on it.The pulleys are similar to my bench top lathe with a variable speed knob to adjust rpm…I have looked at new lathes-I like the Laguna 2hp 18-36.Price wise the Laguna is in my budget but again I have limited shop space…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Thanks Brad..I will have to double check the swing-I thought I measured 10" from lathe bed to head stock center.


There was a 20" model, the M410, which you may be looking at instead of the M408.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not put that Nova in same class of an actual Woodfast lathe! While may find a used Woodfast or perhaps new still sold in AU doubt can find parts for the model youe interested in. This link no longer valid:

Http://www.woodfast.com.au/index.php?p=1 1

First 20" Wood fast lathes had riser blocks, not sure when newer models with 20" swing came on line.

If were looking for a lathe might haggle on price for this lathe. Due to unknow availability of parts, in the end would pay the $1,000 if man won't budge. Turned on very model at a symposium many years ago, they were great lathes.

Rikon bought the rights to make Woodfast lathes and have changed the design and now made in China same as the Nova. Don't know the price or sure would want this lathe.
https://www.rikontools.com/product/70-305


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Bill…Age/parts availability does have me concerned…The purchase does include what I mentioned in my first post-but the lathe itself is the more important part of this purchase…


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quick update…Went and checked out the lathe again…Measured the swing and it is 20"..Has a 5 step pulley and variable speed…Also has a Leeson motor but unable to see the full specs on it-its tucked up underneath.Owner believes its a 1.5 hp…Will have to think it over for a bit…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would buy it. The only thing likely to break is the tool rest and those are replaceable. It's also possible to break the banjo but I'd recommend not letting that happen.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

A not made in China lathe with 20" swing with extras for $1,000 or less a no brainer! Would buy it if only 16" swing lathe. Only other compariable top of the line lathes back then were Vicmarc, and Oneway lathes. 
Unless take a sledge hammer to them pretty indestructable. May not need minor repair like belts & bearings later on but those parts are available today. Adding 220V to your shop well worth the cost.

I am not up for replacing bearings every 3 or 4 years like article says but really simple project on your lathe.

http://www.fingerlakeswoodturners.com/downloads/HowareYourBearings-1.pdf

When looking at the Laquna 110V or 220V lathe see little difference and reminds me of Jet 1642. When Jet 1642 came out motor rating was 1 1/2 HP for both models and after couple years 220v version became 2 HP. Yes there is a difference but believe it's in the electronics Jet said no way could upgrade 110V to 220V and believe them.
I have the 110V Jet version and wish had bought a 220V lathe. While love my 11 year od lathe 220V much smoother. If were buying a lathe today would also look at the Laguna 220V version. If had a used Wood Fast available would buy that over the Laguna!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rick, thanks….Bill,the link you provided I just saw yesterday when doing a little research on bearing changes-how funny…I'm 100% the lathe will find a spot in my shop…Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck with your new lathe!


----------



## Barden (Aug 30, 2018)

Excellent choice. I have the exact lathe and have owned the Nova in mention. The woodfast is well over three times better! A very smooth operator and easy to service. There is no riser. The castings are made for 20"+. Also the lathe comes apart for transport. You can separate the cast iron part from the base.

If this lathe has a VFD (some identify this by the body having a flared foot at the headstock) you can add a reverse switch without too much trouble. The speed dial and reverse/FWD are low voltage signals to the drive. The drive has logic of run FWD if circuit closed, run REV if open (or exactly opposite).

I know some powermatic lathe owners have issues with their VFDs being powered whenever the lathe is plugged in. The woodfast power button does depower the VFD so no problem there.

If you need more confidence in the lathe you can check out treesandclay on youtube to see the exact lathe doing things the Nova simply can't.

That's an excellent deal.

Last note: The Nova has a square plate that slides in the ways under the tailstock. It takes three hands to insert the tailstock from the end and the tailstock still slipped on me (even with the bolt tightened). 
The woodfast has a round stepped cast washer. It takes one hand to insert the tailstock onto the ways and it locks perfectly.


----------

